# Cycle route over the Severn



## pw2389 (15 Sep 2007)

I seem to recall from earlier messages that there is a cycle path/route on one of the Severn bridges, obviating the need to go round via Gloucester.

Is it on the old or the new Severn Bridge?

Paul


----------



## Lardyboy (15 Sep 2007)

pw2389 said:


> I seem to recall from earlier messages that there is a cycle path/route on one of the Severn bridges, obviating the need to go round via Gloucester.
> 
> Is it on the old or the new Severn Bridge?
> 
> Paul



I could be, and I'm probably wrong, but I believe both bridges have cycle paths over them. I'm sure I saw someone cycling over the new bridge last year and I've definitely seen cyclists on the old bridge.


----------



## redfox (15 Sep 2007)

I cycled over the old bridge on my end to end.


----------



## P.H (16 Sep 2007)

The old bridge, M48, has wide cycle paths on both sides, it's fun to cross and there's plenty of room to stop and enjoy the views.. There's no cycling permitted on the second bridge, M4.
If you like bridges, you can do the Clifton, Severn and Newport transporter in a couple of hours.


----------



## vernon (18 Sep 2007)

pw2389 said:


> I seem to recall from earlier messages that there is a cycle path/route on one of the Severn bridges, obviating the need to go round via Gloucester.
> 
> Is it on the old or the new Severn Bridge?
> 
> Paul



It's the old bridge. The cycle paths are the maintenance roads which are lower than the road deck. The first time I crossed the Severn road bridge the cycle path took me over the top of the toll booths. Having crossed the bridge a further two times I've never been directed over the toll booths again.

Discovering that there was a cycle route over the old Severn bridge made a big difference to my LEJOG plans the first time I did it.


----------



## Rhythm Thief (19 Sep 2007)

The services at the end of the old Severn Bridge (which as others have said, is the one you can cycle across) are still there, there's just not a view of the bridge from them any more. But there's nothing to stop you buying a coffee (if you can afford it) and sitting on the wall overlooking the river with it.
I overnighted in the lorry at Severn Bridge Services a few years ago and was delighted to find I could walk over the bridge. I ended up walking all the way into Chepstow, had a beer and then walked back again. It's quite scary on the bridge when a lorry goes past, and it's a looooong way down!


----------



## P.H (19 Sep 2007)

Aust services closed at least a couple of years ago, like User76 I have childhood memories of stopping there and enjoying the views.
It has been replaced by the inappropriately named Severn View services, which have no view! Last time I was there it had a Little Chef and a Burger King.
Any recommendations for a decent café in the area?


----------



## vbc (19 Sep 2007)

Although you can cycle on both sides of the old Severn Bridge, the easiest way for access and for cleanliness is on the eastern (Gloucester) side.


----------



## vernon (22 Sep 2007)

vbc said:


> Although you can cycle on both sides of the old Severn Bridge, the easiest way for access and for cleanliness is on the eastern (Gloucester) side.



I don't recall every being given a choice of side. My first S-N crossing was directed over the toll booths and onto the western side. My second S-N crossing was on the eastern side. My N-S crossing was also on the eastern side.

It all depends on how the service roads are being used I think.


----------



## User482 (8 Oct 2007)

The path is a b*gger to find! If you're heading out from Bristol, you need to turn left off the dual-carriageway from Avonmouth, just before the main road junction. Easy to miss.


----------



## vernon (8 Oct 2007)

User482 said:


> The path is a b*gger to find! If you're heading out from Bristol, you need to turn left off the dual-carriageway from Avonmouth, just before the main road junction. Easy to miss.



Have the signs been stolen?

I don't recall having problems finding the entry points for my three crossings. - Two of them from the Bristol side.

The Erskine Bridge was more problematic.


----------



## User482 (9 Oct 2007)

vernon said:


> Have the signs been stolen?
> 
> I don't recall having problems finding the entry points for my three crossings. - Two of them from the Bristol side.
> 
> The Erskine Bridge was more problematic.



Guess it depends which way you're coming from. The sustrans route was signed, but took you back towards Bristol. Didn't have a problem with the Erskine bridge, but that's because a jogger stopped to tell us about the cycle path - I didn't know there was one!


----------



## andrew_s (9 Oct 2007)

User482 said:


> The path is a b*gger to find! If you're heading out from Bristol, you need to turn left off the dual-carriageway from Avonmouth, just before the main road junction. Easy to miss.


That takes you onto the downstream path. 
To get to the upstream (Gloucester side) path, carry on a bit to the main roundabout below the motorway, and make like you are heading to the services. The cycletrack is on your left immediately you leave the roundabout.
The bridge over the tollbooths connects the downstream path with the services, between the petrol and the conference centre place. There are steps at the services end, and no ready access to the upstream path.
If you use the downstream path, you have to duck underneath the motorway at the Chepstow end. You can then either continue into the Bulwark housing estate, or climb back to the upstream path.
The upstream path continues along the NE edge of the A466 as far as the A466/A48 roundabout. There is access into the Bulwark estate at several points.


----------



## mazza (13 Mar 2009)

i was down that way last year i started off from glastonbery ocer the mendips then into bristol last time i was going over the seven 15 years ago ithought it was couple of mile out of bristol and i thought there was camp site near the bridge there was no camp site so i had to cycle to the st brivals hostel it was dark when i got there about 9pm when i got there and it was big hill to to the hostel i dont what the milage was but it was long day


----------



## WJHall (16 Mar 2009)

vbc said:


> Although you can cycle on both sides of the old Severn Bridge, the easiest way for access and for cleanliness is on the eastern (Gloucester) side.




Depends how you look at it, and where you are approaching from.

On the West (downstream side), if coming from Bristol, you have direct access from Old Passage Road, without needing to go near the big roundabout and A403. Old Passage Road (former course of the A4?) gives you a view of the estuary and can be reached from the NCN route from Northwick on the A403 pavement.

On the other side, just turn right through the underbridge to reach the E side path. Agreed like all underpasses it can collect litter, but you are not staying long.

WJH


----------



## jay clock (19 Mar 2009)

http://www.severnbridge.co.uk/toll_prices.shtml has the official line. I cycled over it when I used to live in Bristol - very steep at up to 9% hill I think


----------

